# A CAT PISSED IN MY CAR!



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

...dude at the shop told me to use a couple of ounces of ammonia in a 32oz
spray bottle to neutralize it... any other ideas?

_...here kitty, kitty_ :guns:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Slice up a few apples and put them on a paper plate and leave them in the car for a few days. For some reason it absorbs most, if not all of the smell. I have 4 cats so I should know!!!


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

put some cat food outside, and when the cat comes back, pee on it for revenge


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks bro... will do.


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

:biggrin: that's a good one Ed


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

what did it pee on? seats or floor?


----------



## hijo de chilango (Nov 16, 2004)

damn that sucks cat pissed on a chair of mine and i threw the whole thing away
cat piss is one of the worst smells ever


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Shoot the cat so it deosn't happen again!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

febreeze


----------



## hijo de chilango (Nov 16, 2004)

febreeze only masks the smell


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Jan 15 2005, 03:33 PM
> *Slice up a few apples and put them on a paper plate and leave them in the car for a few days. For some reason it absorbs most, if not all of the smell. I have 4 cats so I should know!!!
> [snapback]2608010[/snapback]​*


I used a pineapple sliced in half, I dont know why but it worked


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElCaqui_@Jan 16 2005, 02:13 PM
> *I used a pineapple sliced in half, I dont know why but it worked
> [snapback]2610040[/snapback]​*


I think there are a few different types of fruit that work. Oranges were suggested to me, but I eat apples, so I already have some...


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

man, I can't tell for sure but I think it was on the front seat AND the carpet... I used ammonia, febreeze, apples and an odor sponge... I need a carpet cleaner now. By the way, I put the apples in last night and noticed a difference this evening... I just put the odor sponge in about an hour ago... as far as the cat goes, I just saw him about 15 feet from my ride... and I may never see him again. Hopfully this puts an end to that constant spraying on my porch, 3 am cat fights (literally speaking) by my bedroom window and that unspeakable offense which started this post... I'll try a pineapple tonight... thanks y'all.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Ok heres what works cuz I also have a feline AND I worked at a dog/cat grooming shop for a few years.....

I can just imagine the comments after this but here it goes.....

its a FEMININE DOUCHE BAG!!!!

When we had cats or dogs come in with foul odors such as "tom cat" piss and skunk, the animals were done in a final rinse of DOUCHE!!!


It has vinegar and several other nuetralizers........but male cat urine already contains alot of ammonia in it so whomever told you to clean with "household ammonia" just enhanced the smell for you instead!!!

One more thing.....if its your cat get him neutered and he wont stop spraying....but the rank odor dissapears.Also...gotta keep your car windows up for sure now because you will soon have EVERY FREAKING TOMCAT IN YOUR HOOD SQUIRTIN ON IT!!!

Its their way of claiming their varrio homie....PUT THEM IN CHECK QUICKLY BEFORE YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE SEAT SKINS AND PADDING REPLACED!!!!


MS


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

makes sense... the interior of my ride is starting to look like a fruit salad exploded in there :biggrin: ... but whatever works. I'm planning on replacing the seats and carpet anyway, but I hadn't planned on doing it till may... I just need it fresh to get to the paint shop for now... thanks for the advice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

The best thing to remove pet odor if you don't have a carpet cleaner is to use something called microban or an enzyme deodorant. The enzyme deodorant actually digests the odor and microban is pretty strong sanitizer that kills everything. If you are in Phoenix you can pick this stuff up at camelback janitorial supply on 7th ave south of camelback. I use this stuff all the time in residential and commercial jobs.


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

How is microban applied, how much does it cost, and does it have a strong odor?
I must say the apples, oranges and pineapple create quite a pleasent mood :biggrin: ,but knowing that whatever that cat put in my ride is still absorbed in there somewhere still bugs me. Will microban eliminate the source, or should I rent a carpet cleaner?


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Ideally you would want to clean the fabric/carpet before you disinfect it. You can scrub the carpet with some soapy water rinse it with clean water than extract with a wet dry vac if you don't have access to a steam cleaner with an upholstery tool. For the seats maybe brush it with a towel. You can dilute the microban with water and spray it on the carpet/upholstery and let it dry. It's about 17.00 a gallon. I've used this stuff in houses with monkeys, rabbits and old people that piss everywhere so it should work. Let me know if you have any more questions. :biggrin:


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks bro, I scrubbed it all down today... found the source too, right beneath the front seat brackets... I'll have to remove the seat in order to get to the spot... the carpet is over 30 years old anyway... I'm gonna go ahead and replace it. I needed new seat covers too so, they just moved up a notch on my to do list... it's all good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Its a good Idea to put moth balls around or in your garage to keep the kittys away, also in your bushes around your house  worked for me and my storage. Damn cats like to sleep on cloth cadi tops and that furr is a bitch to get off :angry:


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

... at least they got good taste :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

they sell a product at petsmart specifically for this type of aggrevation...it completely neutralizes the chemical and will keep him from wanting to remark his territory....white bottle blue letters


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm tired of cats, my neighbors cats walk all over our cars.I went to the city to complain and they were like, "well, as long as thy're on the owners property..." I give up. dumb hillbillies cant understand anything


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Piss happens.


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

You can also stop all of the cat pissing by setting out a nice big bowl of antifreeze.


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 21 2005, 12:19 PM
> *they sell a product at petsmart specifically for this type of aggrevation...it completely neutralizes the chemical and will keep him from wanting to remark his territory....white bottle blue letters
> [snapback]2628854[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro... I'll pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

Antifreeze takes a very long time, makes the cat miserable for the remainder of the time he had shortened, and is plain inhumane. If anyone had a problem with my cat, they could just tell me and I'd fix it. 
Of course my cat stays in the house, was neutered, and keeps the litterbox busy.
Toby Gillis has walked on the last windshield he will ever walk on. I decided to keep him inside since we moved to the city limits, and things like this happen to neighbors anyway.
Besides I dont want him to get exposure to antifreeze bowls or leaks anyway, and some people are just plain assholes to cats.
Cats were kittens once and didnt ask to be born. The irresponsibility of the cat-owners is the reason there are so many strays and bastards (message!). Get the cat fixed if you are going to have him in the city.
Kittens have no reason for city life anyway. Always a litter of 3 or more... If you have cats get them inside, and get them fixed.
They are clean animals by nature. Mine does my laundry and sweeps the floor....


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

I got a real easy fix for you, just install a sunroof.

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/sportka.wmv


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

if a fuccin cat pisses on my car ill put that fuccer n the trunk n start gas hoppin donw 27th :cheesy:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Jan 17 2005, 09:29 AM
> *Ideally you would want to clean the fabric/carpet before you disinfect it.  You can scrub the carpet with some soapy water rinse it with clean water than extract with a wet dry vac if you don't have access to a steam cleaner with an upholstery tool.  For the seats maybe brush it with a towel.  You can dilute the microban with water and spray it on the carpet/upholstery and let it dry. It's about 17.00 a gallon.  I've used this stuff in houses with monkeys, rabbits and old people that piss everywhere so it should work.  Let me know if you have any more questions. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2612482[/snapback]​*


My friend used that at his house where his weird parents kept Monkeys and Emu's $400,000 house for monkeys and Emu's JEEEEZZZ!!!!!!!! That shit worked great!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 3 2005, 05:06 PM
> *if a fuccin cat pisses on my car ill put that fuccer n the trunk n start gas hoppin donw 27th :cheesy:
> [snapback]2679891[/snapback]​*


Call me so I could get video of that shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 3 2005, 06:32 PM
> *I got a real easy fix for you, just install a sunroof.
> 
> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/sportka.wmv
> [snapback]2679724[/snapback]​*


GOOD SHIT! :biggrin:

Cat's suck, they think they can do what they want, and not listen. Ma girl got a freakin cat, she kicked the other lil shit (2nd cat) out today.


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 3 2005, 04:32 PM
> *I got a real easy fix for you, just install a sunroof.
> 
> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/sportka.wmv
> [snapback]2679724[/snapback]​*


:0 Was that real dawg? It sho looked like it! Dang. :biggrin: I don't know why that seemed funny to me.


----------

